# ISPConfig3 Perfect Setup Debian



## wiseguy (13. Dez. 2008)

Verschiedene Sachen hab ich ja schon hier dazu gefragt. (Die bereits beantwortet sind)

Desweiteren:


> 3) Install apache, PHP5 and phpmyadmin


Wärend der Installation werde ich nach Maildirs gefragt. Da fürs ISPConfig 2 diese Frage mit der Standardantwort "Ja" (Ohne Maildirs) beantwortet wurde und hier nichts explizites dazu steht, gehe ich davon aus, dass hier ebenfalls mit "Ja" geantwortet werden muss. Ist das richtig?


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2008)

Wenn nichts explizites da steht, dann immer die von Debian vorgegebene Standardantwort benutzen.


----------



## wiseguy (13. Dez. 2008)

Noch etwas läuft nicht ganz "rund":


> 2) Install Amavisd-new, Spamassassin and Clamav


Folgender Fehler kommt am Ende der Installation

```
...
Starting amavisd:   The value of variable $myhostname is "ebs-erler", but should have been
  a fully qualified domain name; perhaps uname(3) did not provide such.
  You must explicitly assign a FQDN of this host to variable $myhostname
  in amavisd.conf, or fix what uname(3) provides as a host's network name!
(failed).
invoke-rc.d: initscript amavis, action "start" failed.
dpkg: error processing amavisd-new (--configure):
 subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
Errors were encountered while processing:
 amavisd-new
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
```
Ist mir bei dem ersten Server nicht aufgefallen. Trotzdem die Frage: Ist das bedenklich? Oder ist das "normal"?


----------



## planet_fox (13. Dez. 2008)

Ist das ein sarge server ?


----------



## wiseguy (13. Dez. 2008)

Und noch ein Fehler wird beim nächsten SChritt () angezeigt:

```
Errors were encountered while processing:
 amavisd-new
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
```
Ich weiß nicht ob das jetzt alles Folgefehler sind, oder ob das nichts zu sagen hat.

Ich installiers grad alles auf dem ersten Server nochmal - um darauf zu achten, ob das dort auch der Fall ist.

Anmerung: ich weiß das hat mit dem ISPConfig selbst nixzu tun. Aber vielleicht weißt du trotzdem Rat


----------



## wiseguy (13. Dez. 2008)

ist ein etch debian


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2008)

Das bedeutet, dass die Installation von amavisd fehlgeschlagen ist. Du musst mal schauen was da sonst noch an Fehlern steht, um das Problem einzugrenzen. Wenn der Fehler nicht behoben ist, wird das Mailsystem nicht gehen und auch die weitere Installation nicht.

Ich installier ispconfig 3 ja ein paar mal pro Woche auf Debian, aber die amavis Installation ist noch nie fehlgeschlagen. Ist also vermutlich ein Folgefehler. Hast Du das System auch komplett formatiert und neu installiert, nachdem du es anhand des perfect setups konfiguriert hattest?


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2008)

Ok, habe per mail gerdae die volle Fehlermeldung bekommen, wird hier irgendwie nicht angezeigt.



> The value of variable $myhostname is "ebs-erler", but should have beena fully qualified domain name; perhaps uname(3) did not provide such.


Wie die Fehlermeldung sagt, Du hast Deine Server mit einem ungültigen Hostnamen konfiguriert. Ein gültiger Hostname ist z.B. ebs-erler.de aber nicht nur ebs-erler


----------



## wiseguy (13. Dez. 2008)

> Ok, habe per mail gerdae die volle Fehlermeldung bekommen, wird hier irgendwie nicht angezeigt


Von wann ist die Mail? Ich hab ja vorher das ISPConfig3 auf dem Perfect Setup Howto für ISPConfg2 installiert gehabt. Wenn da die Fehlermeldung erstellt und per Mail versendet wurde, ist das jetzt "nicht mehr gültig".

Wenn das von jetzt ist: Wann wurde diese Mail erstellt? Wo ich doch noch gar kein ISPConfig installiert hab?

Was das formatieren betrifft: Ich hab wie gesagt einen vserver - ich kann ihn jederzeit in einen Ursprungszustand mit vorinstalliertem Debian etch, sarge, sid oder ubuntu feisty zurücksetzen. Das zählt dann als Formatierung. Andere Möglichkeiten auf den Server bs-installationstechnisch zuzugreifen habe ich leider nicht :-(

Was den Hostnamen angeht: Das ist voll blöd: Wie gesagt hab ich zwei Server: Bei dem einen ist alles richtig eingetragen und der Servername wird auch korrekt in der Form domainname.de angezeigt. Den anderen (ebs-erler.de) zeigt es mir immer domainname ohne .de an - allerdings hab ich bei meinem Hoster schon angefragt; da bekomm ich die Aussage, dass der Servername korrekt eingetragen ist.

Leider habe ich selber keinen Zugriff auf den Hostnamen.

[EDIT] Der erste Teil meiner Frage hat sich erledigt: steht ja oben in meinem Post ;-)


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2008)

Die Mail ist ja auch nicht von ISPConfig sondern von Deinem obigen Forum post 

Versuch mal den Hostnamen in /etc/hostname zu ändern und dann /etc/init.d/hostname.sh aufzurufen.


----------

